

Monitor and Log your Docker containers from a container with packetbeat - eloycoto
http://agonzalezro.github.io/log-your-docker-containers-from-a-container-with-packetbeat.html

======
agonzalezro
Hi! I wrote the post, if you have something to ask, feel free! :)

